

Ask HN: Who's hiring? - Anon84

2014 might be a good year to make a new start. Who is hiring in the data science space?<p>Any job boards you can recommend?
======
Statio
Stat.io is. UK-based data aggregation / location intelligence startup.
Aggregating, standardizing and visualizing all public socio-economic data
sources onto one platform. Do get in touch if interested. All info on this
brief: [pdf]
[http://stat.io/jobs/SoftwareDeveloper.pdf](http://stat.io/jobs/SoftwareDeveloper.pdf)

------
kirtijthorat
I am sure everyone knows about the Monster, Dice, Glass Door, etc. job boards
BUT I strongly recommend using the "Startuply" job board visit
[http://startuply.com/](http://startuply.com/) \-- This is an excellent job
board that solely focuses on the openings at Tech Startup companies.

~~~
cdt5058
Looks promising, but the search functionality does not work, one of the
locations is "Shhhh...", and is very slow loading the browse capability.

~~~
kirtijthorat
@cdt5058, Yes the search functionality isn't that great but at least they have
done wonderful job of curating the jobs in tech startups. Also, I personally
use the "Browse by..." panel on the left. The "Shhh..." is popular for most of
them as these startups don't want to share their initial VC investment.

